# Who has carpet exact or very close match to trunk fabric on E39?



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

I've got some carpet now that is quite a bit darker. It looked fairly close when I picked it from a small sample. Kind of hard to tell from this pic but it really is much darker and I'd like to get it a little closer to the existing factory trunk fabric. Anyone know where to get an exact or very close match?


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I know of no 100***37; matching off-the-shelf trunk liner for many BMW vehicles. 

I've used silvver carpet in E39s - better color match, but different texture, more nap to it. 

What you might consider is buying a matching trunk subfloor panel - used or new - and seaming the trunk liner off the panel and then using it. It's a technique that has been used in many custom installs.

Have you talked with Jeff at Audio Designs Atlanta? He could help...


----------



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

el_duderino said:


> I know of no 100% matching off-the-shelf trunk liner for many BMW vehicles.
> 
> I've used silvver carpet in E39s - better color match, but different texture, more nap to it.
> 
> ...


Both Jeff and I felt that the carpet could not be steamed off the trunk liner due to it appeared the rubber backing was almost part of the liner and not really two separate pieces. It just didn't look favorable that it would come apart cleanly.

Have you done this before to an E39 trunk liner or have you heard of someone successfully doing it?

Thanks.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

No, I'd only heard of it with E36's. If anyone I know would've known, I would've thought Jeff would. 

I hope you find a source and you share it with those of us who have struck out before


----------



## JPWheelr (Jul 27, 2006)

use the trunk carpet from any 1988+ model and you'll get the right color. Most 1999+ models have the carpet and rubber attached like one piece. I would use the trunk carpet from an E32 or E34 to cover this, and just separate the carpet from the things you don't need.


----------



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

JPWheelr said:


> use the trunk carpet from any 1988+ model and you'll get the right color. Most 1999+ models have the carpet and rubber attached like one piece. I would use the trunk carpet from an E32 or E34 to cover this, and just separate the carpet from the things you don't need.


Are you saying get the trunk liner from say a '95 E34 and this will be the same color plus it can be removed from the backing and re-used?


----------

